# Fry Pics



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I wasn't quite sure if I should post these here or in the hatchery - newbie.

Here are pics of my red swordtail fry:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2223054755/in/set-72157603802706184/

Here is a pic of my pregnant dalmation molly. This was about a week ago. She is in a breeder nest right now but I plan on rectifying that.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2223815808/in/set-72157603802706184/

Here is a picture of my red swordtail a day or two before she had them:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2223023201/in/set-72157603802706184/


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pics! The fry are so adorable.  And you have lots of them! The Molly and Swordtail are nice looking fish as well. Congrats on all the fry.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Great pics! The fry are so adorable.  And you have lots of them! The Molly and Swordtail are nice looking fish as well. Congrats on all the fry.


Thank you. Unfortunately, I lost the male swordtail to popeye. He was apparantely sick when I bought him and too far gone for treatment.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

i would love to see pics on your 10g with the fry


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I will take some this weekend. I now have sword fry, dalmation molly fry (they are silver with black spots), about 6 platinum fry, black sailfin fry and a few ? since they look like swords but no black tails.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice looking fry have left a couple of comments

-olie


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you - I will have to go look at them. I hope to post some more recent ones this weekend. The mollies have sprouted and the red on the swords is just gorgeous.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some current photos I took last night:

Now some molly and sword fry pics:

































They are getting so big - I am a proud grandmomma!! I definitely cannot wait for green sailfin fry though.


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

you are a GREAT aquarist!!! all my fry died.im waiting for all my males to die so i can re-set the tank.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

How old are those molly and swordtail fry?


----------

